# Creating a border in Aperture



## timfrommass (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got a macbook and I'm using the 30 day trial of Aperture 3.  It's an interesting program.  It's fairly intuitive but either I'm missing them or there are some features missing.  One thing that's bugging me is my inability to create a border for my images.  I usually put a thin black border, maybe 100 pixels, around the image to frame it out.  Is there a way to do that in this program?

I did search the help but couldn't find an answer

-tim


----------



## timfrommass (Apr 7, 2010)

Really? No one?


----------



## jeph (Apr 7, 2010)

I kind of think that not many people use Aperture.  The only way that I have found to do in in aperture 2 is to get a border plugin.  There is one free one that I don't know the name of that works ok.  You can find them on Apples website.  Hope that helps.


----------



## timfrommass (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help!  I've actually found the program a lot easier to use than photoshop.  It's defenitely more limited, but for the novice user the tools are much easier to control.  I'm still deciding if I'd chose it over photoshop.  I have to tell you though, as with all apple products, the way it integrates everything is a huge advantage.  Being able to upload right to my Mobile Me gallery or flickr or facebook is a very nice feature.  Not to mention the plethora of organizational options.

-tim


----------

